# 1/32nd scale figures?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have a good source for some 1/32nd scale figures I could get to put in my Zephyr?   MOstly seated, still have to make the seats though!   Jerry


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two blocks of unpainted 1/32nd seated slot car figures, intended to be placed in a grandstand. Ten figures total, two blocks of five each, They can be separated with a bit of care.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you email me a picture of them? 
Jerry


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry - please check your iPM inbox.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Preiser offers most of their figures in 1:32.  They tend to be relatively modern and would be appropriate for your train.  I bought some from St. Aubins in Las Vegas when I was visiting out there.

Llyn


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
Check out this ebay link.  cgi.ebay.com/40x-Building-Train-Model-1-30-Scale-WHITE-Figures-G_W0QQitemZ380004799877QQihZ025QQcategoryZ19157QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or do a search for "Everydaygoodz/"   These are the figures I used in my diner car that you saw at Marty's.  In some cases, I cut the legs off of standing figures for seated figures inside a car.  




















Jim C.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, I saw those on ebay, may get them yet. A reader here offered me some he had at a good price. Will wait and see what they look like. thanks! Jerry


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are looking for inexpensive seated figures for 1:32, try Ridge Road Station. They have two sets ( Set 1 , and http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=R-311!321Set 2 ) available for a tad over $1.00 per person. They are for 1:29 coaches, but I have used them in 1:32 coaches, and they look just fine.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand that MTH makes some 1-32 figures but I have not seen them for sale anywhere. 

Terl


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The USAT figures Ridge Road sells are (to my eye, I havne't measured) closer to 1:32 than 1:29. The everydaygoodz figures are slightly less detailed. 

I bought a set of MTH figures that were at my local hobby shop'. They are smaller than the USAT figures.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

USA Trains 1:29 Seated Figures in one of my 1:32 coaches


----------



## modelleundmore (Apr 22, 2009)

hi,
yes, my shop
http://www.modelleisenbahn-figuren.com

i am located in louisiana
i have 1/30 and 1/25 figures painted and unpainted

ite in englishand german, i am german
thanks

jens


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jens, I want some seated figures, maybe 20, but not hundreds!


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
I have used the USA figures also with good results.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They look nice Fred. Cars are great! You do the table lights?


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry,
Thanks. The table lights came this way from Aristo-Craft. I had to re-wire them as I now power them with 2 AAA batteries stored between the frame.












From the factory it was set up to run on track power, but I only run live steam and battery. So, some work was in order. My two dining cars were the hardest to do by far. All the others had the lights changed to LED's, and once again use batteries for power. I'm happy with the results but don't get many chances to run at night or indoors to show them off.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice neat work! You will NEVER see any pix of my wiring.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By chooch on 06/06/2009 4:50 PM

Jerry,
I have used the USA figures also with good results. 























Those table lights can drive you crazy!

On my four heavyweights the lights had all gone out. This was because of the brass contacts between the three floor sections simply loose continuity, After I went through and soldered these contacts from the bottom, the roof lights worked, but not the table lamps when testing it with a 12 volt battery (down at ~10 volts). So I ripped out the guts and floors trying to figure out why the table lamps would not come on. When I pulled the floors I noted that the 8 LEDs are wired in series, so with ~10 volts each LED got ~1.25 volts and this just wasn't enough to get them to light. I put a power pack to the leads and sure enough, when the appropriate voltage was reached, the table LEDs came on just fine.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Toddalin, that's why I had to rewire the whole thing. There was all kinds of electronic 'crap' in there to be able to use track power. I didn't want or need any of it!


----------

